# Separating/Reintroducing male/female bunnies.



## candicereid (Aug 19, 2012)

I have a male and a female rabbit from the same litter. They live in the same hutch, are 11 weeks old and absolutely adore each other. 

Lasr week I took them to the vet for their jabs and whilst there he said it's best to wait until the male is 4 months old before we get him neutered and a bit longer before we get her spayed. 

He is not showing any signs of sexual behaviour just yet but if he does before he reaches 4 months what do you suggest I do? I can separate them but will they get on as well as they do now? I don't want to do anything to jeopardise their friendship but I also don't really want any baby bunnies.

Any advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

you really need to separate them pronto otherwise you may get an accidental pregnancy. then rebond them 8 weeks after the female has been spayed. they should be fine to rebond.


----------



## candicereid (Aug 19, 2012)

Oh wow, I didn't realise they'd need to be separated so soon.

So, just to get this right, I should separate them now and then put them back together 8 weeks after she's been spayed?

FYI - He is getting neutered on 7 October (4 months old) and she will be spayed on 7 December (6 months old) so I am not to put them back together until 1 February??

That seems quite long to me. Is that usual? Sorry for all the questions, I am a new bunny owner and I want to get this right and make sure they are happy.


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

candicereid said:


> Oh wow, I didn't realise they'd need to be separated so soon.
> 
> So, just to get this right, I should separate them now and then put them back together 8 weeks after she's been spayed?
> 
> ...


Yes that sounds about right


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

yes thats true, as if they were to mature when together they could fight or she could get pregnant.


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

Yep, separate them quick! Try and keep them next to each other though so they can still enjoy each other's company. Male and female buns are the easiest combination to bond.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2012)

Everyone has already said what I would do :thumbup:

Deffo separate asap, depending on what breed they are your buck "could" be sexually active from around 14 weeks old


----------

